# NewAir AW281E 28



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

FedEx delivered my Newair AW281E wine cooler yesterday, I have two pounds of Heartfelt Beads, and a drawer set on order from Forrest! I am in the process of ridding the cooler of it's plastic odor; I left it stand open for a few hours last night, then stuffed it with newspaper and let it run for about 18 hours. Still an odor. Left it open for two hours and added an Arm & Hammer refrigerator odor box. Now it is just sitting there, not running, hopefully deoderizing. I will let it run overnight again tonight.

Odd thing was, when I left it run overnight, I had the temperature set to 60 and 65 degrees, the cooler cooled to 56 and stayed there. The ambient temperature in the room was around 65, so I thought it would shut itself down when it cooled sufficiently. It didn't, it just kept running. I will not have to plug it in fall, winter or spring, but there will be at least two or three weeks in the summer, minimum, that I have to run it ( no A/C in the house and an unfinished sandstone basement. That's what I get for buying and renovating an 178 year old house ).

I will get some pics up ASAP. Oh, incidentaly, I have this set up in my bedroom and it is whisper quiet! You can here the hum, but you really have to listen for it to notice. Of course, I am a notoriously heavy sleeper, having once won an unofficial Rip Van Winkle award for sleeping through an earthquake during a TDY in California...


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

The odor may be a problem. I think it may be defective plastic. Send it my way so I can be sure. It may take a little time to be certain.

Congrats on the great wineador!


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Eastree said:


> The odor may be a problem. I think it may be defective plastic. Send it my way so I can be sure. It may take a little time to be certain.
> 
> Congrats on the great wineador!


Drat! You should have posted a little earlier; I just checked and the smell is gone! :lie:


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

After one week with newspaper and baking soda in mine and all odor is gone. 
Having it sit for a week didn't bother me, I have plenty of time as I'm also waiting on drawers from Forrest.
I don't plan to use it until the drawers arrive and everything is seasoned.

It's a long wait, but worth it!


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

IBEW said:


> After one week with newspaper and baking soda in mine and all odor is gone.
> Having it sit for a week didn't bother me, I have plenty of time as I'm also waiting on drawers from Forrest.
> I don't plan to use it until the drawers arrive and everything is seasoned.
> 
> It's a long wait, but worth it!


Thanks Mark, I agree. I'm not in a tremendous hurry as all of my cigars are well taken care of until the drawers arrive. In case of a hot spell, I can put the coolers in the dungeon ( my basement ). I think it would be pointless if we started putting our stash in the winador, only to have to move them back to their old quarters to season the drawers!


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I was worried about the plastic smell in mine too. Cleaned it a five or six times and still an odor. I put some cedar boards in it and turned it on...it smells like cedar and tobacco now. As soon as you have your drawers in the smell will go away. Good luck on the build, there's a couple good threads detailing others builds here.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Flapjack23 said:


> Good luck on the build, there's a couple good threads detailing others builds here.


Yes, very true. In fact it was Falconman's thread that pushed me down this slope!


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Enjoy the new wineador... Have fun filling it up!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Yep like flapjack said I think you guys over think the odor thing too much. As soon as cedar goes in the smell will be gone.


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

Othello said:


> Odd thing was, when I left it run overnight, I had the temperature set to 60 and 65 degrees, the cooler cooled to 56 and stayed there. The ambient temperature in the room was around 65, so I thought it would shut itself down when it cooled sufficiently. It didn't, it just kept running.


I have a Newair. The internal fan runs constantly, but the thermoelectric cooling device will kick on and off to regulate the temp. The temperature display is not that accurate. I just set it to the highest temp, room temp mid-70s, and my temps as read from separate thermometers vary from 64-67F.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

RetiredNavyIC said:


> I have a Newair. The internal fan runs constantly, but the thermoelectric cooling device will kick on and off to regulate the temp. The temperature display is not that accurate. I just set it to the highest temp, room temp mid-70s, and my temps as read from separate thermometers vary from 64-67F.


Anthony,
Thank you for that information!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I have found the New Air to be very touchy depending on ambient temps. Typically my house is 75 degrees and I have the cooler set on 65. This will yeild 68 in the cooler. At night I drop the temp in the house to 73 and the cooler drops to 67. Drop the temp to around 70 and the cooler will drop to 65. Vice versa if temp goes above 76 or so the cooler will slowly go up to about 69. Once you get it filled with drawers and sticks as long as your ambient temps are pretty consistent the cooler will be as well. Over a typical day I only see about a 1% and 1 degree fluctuation in mine.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

yellowv said:


> Yep like flapjack said I think you guys over think the odor thing too much. As soon as cedar goes in the smell will be gone.


I have cedar boards in there as we speak. Found some 4S boards in a lumber yard in Charm. You're probably the first person to ever accuse me of 'over thinking' :hug:


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

IBEW said:


> Yes, very true. In fact it was Falconman's thread that pushed me down this slope!


Me too!


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

yellowv said:


> Yep like flapjack said I think you guys over think the odor thing too much. As soon as cedar goes in the smell will be gone.


I think it was you that gave me that advice. 100% accurate!


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Flapjack23 said:


> I think it was you that gave me that advice. 100% accurate!


I left the boards, A & H and newspapers in there all day, and just turned the unit on about two hours ago....... the plastic odor is all gone! Thanks for the great advice, Brothers! I will leave the boards in there. When I get the drawer set in there and seasoned, all will be well!:rapture:


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

It can be a bit frustrating to get these things right. I am super impatient and tend to want to rush things, but if you take your time seasoning your drawers after you get them and get your RH and temps balanced out within a week you will be estatic with your cooler. Mine is so worry free and the sticks just smoke so much better. I can't believe anyone uses regular humidors anymore. Today I sat on the porch before dinner with one of my CC stash and the thing burned sharp as a razor. Gotta love a wineador and KL


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

yellowv said:


> It can be a bit frustrating to get these things right. I am super impatient and tend to want to rush things, but if you take your time seasoning your drawers after you get them and get your RH and temps balanced out within a week you will be estatic with your cooler. Mine is so worry free and the sticks just smoke so much better. I can't believe anyone uses regular humidors anymore. Today I sat on the porch before dinner with one of my CC stash and the thing burned sharp as a razor. Gotta love a wineador and KL


I know, I tend to get impatient also. Regular humidors are a pain in the ass. I will probably only need to run it in the summer, but I understand they do a great job even unplugged. I have a lot invested in CC's and want to treat them with the utmost care. Not that NC's are any less valuable, but you get my drift......

I used to live a ways south of you, in West Palm. Loved it in PSL; not nearly as crowded and crime ridden as WPB, hope that hasn't changed.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

IBEW said:


> Yes, very true. In fact it was Falconman's thread that pushed me down this slope!





Flapjack23 said:


> Me too!


*I love seeing my name as the reason for making you BOTL out there even more broke than you already are!!!* 

Can't wait to see the pics Tim and as always with any brother on here needing help with their new wineador .... my PM box is always open for questions as I'm always willing to help!

Have fun with your new cooler brother ... it's all downhill from here! :biggrin1:


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> *I love seeing my name as the reason for making you BOTL out there even more broke than you already are!!!*
> 
> Can't wait to see the pics Tim and as always with any brother on here needing help with their new wineador .... my PM box is always open for questions as I'm always willing to help!
> 
> Have fun with your new cooler brother ... it's all downhill from here! :biggrin1:


Yes, Chris; You are an enabler, and we love you for it!:grouphug:


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Othello said:


> Yes, Chris; You are an enabler, and we love you for it!:grouphug:


Now I must enable you to post pics!!!!!


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> Now I must enable you to post pics!!!!!


I'm patiently waiting on my drawers from Forrest. I have everything in coolers right now ( I will have to fill them up with beer when I get the winafdor up and running! ) ..... As soon as that busy fellow sends the goods, I will post pics!


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

OK, guys, here it is; my Winador is finally up and running. It took eight weeks for the shelves to arrive, but Forrest was up against it, and still delivered a first rate product! Thank you, Forrest! So, as far as the "build" goes, I really didn't build anything but inventory! I put a piece of Gorilla tape over the drain and snapped off the plastic rack holders ( or else the drawers and shelves wouldn't go in ) and threw in the beads and a couple of Oust fans.....
I am already out of room and could use another 28 bottle unit. All of my NC's are still in the coolidor, and some of my CC's I had to remove from the boxes and stack in the drawers ( except for the cabinets ). Also, I have removed one of the drawers as I would not be able to fit my cabinets otherwise. I may be able to do some rearranging and get that back in there, and for the time being the spare drawer is being stored in a cooler.
I included a photograph of my fans, to show that I took the front of the cases off. They will not fit underneath the bottom drawer and they take up too much space in the drawer. I do not have any fans in the top, and the temperature and humidity has been holding a steady 65 to 67 for a week! I do have two computer fans and a power supply I liberated from the recycle bin ( with permission, of course ). They are the larger fans and I am considering one top and one bottom. I hate to mess with it because it is holding temp/humidity so well, but I do need the room for cigars.....
View attachment 68336
View attachment 68337
Look for more pics on one of the "what's in your humidor/top shelf" type threads. In fact, I will just include a link to it here when I get to it.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

That looks awesome. I'm bummed to hear about the long wait on the drawers. I guess I have another month to go since I ordered mine four weeks ago. Oh well, looks like it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> That looks awesome. I'm bummed to hear about the long wait on the drawers. I guess I have another month to go since I ordered mine four weeks ago. Oh well, looks like it's worth it in the end.


Yeah, it took eight weeks, but it was worth it in the end. Forrest was busy; he was sick with a flu, lost his help, etc. Honestly, I don't work if I'm too sick, and I don't go as fast if I don't have the help I need. In short, if waiting eight weeks for those excellent drawers and shelves is the worst thing that happens this year, I will be extremely grateful! You will love your set when you get them.

Oh, and I forgot to post in my last thread that I seasoned the drawers in the winador for six days; I put a saucer with a damp sponge on each drawer and shelf until the humidity stabilized at 78%. Then I gradually added the cigars, most of them still in boxes. Then I gradually removed the cigars from the dress boxes ( once again, NOT the cabinets ) and stacked them in the drawers. Humidity has been running at 65%, and the temp at 65 F for the last three days. All is well :happy:


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

Othello said:


> Yeah, it took eight weeks, but it was worth it in the end. Forrest was busy; he was sick with a flu, lost his help, etc. Honestly, I don't work if I'm too sick, and I don't go as fast if I don't have the help I need. In short, if waiting eight weeks for those excellent drawers and shelves is the worst thing that happens this year, I will be extremely grateful! You will love your set when you get them.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to post in my last thread that I seasoned the drawers in the winador for six days; I put a saucer with a damp sponge on each drawer and shelf until the humidity stabilized at 78%. Then I gradually added the cigars, most of them still in boxes. Then I gradually removed the cigars from the dress boxes ( once again, NOT the cabinets ) and stacked them in the drawers. Humidity has been running at 65%, and the temp at 65 F for the last three days. All is well :happy:


I'm planning on doing the seasoning the same as you, but I hadn't thought about the six days. If that's what it takes, then I'll follow your lead. It looks like I'll be getting a cooler for temporary storage because since I got my Newair, I somehow keep accumulating new sticks. Don't know how that happened....


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> I'm planning on doing the seasoning the same as you, but I hadn't thought about the six days. If that's what it takes, then I'll follow your lead. It looks like I'll be getting a cooler for temporary storage because since I got my Newair, I somehow keep accumulating new sticks. Don't know how that happened....


Just to clarify, obviously, before putting cigars in there, I placed my beads and fans. It will take a few days to stabilize everything. I just checked and mine is running at 65%/65 F top and bottom. Also, I used two pounds of heartfelt beads, plus one of the large Heartfelt tubes, and I have a small tray of dry kitty litter ( Exquisicat unscented ) on the bottom, for catching any excess moisture from the unit...... I have checked everyday and have not had any significant drainage....


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Thats great to hear you received your drawers and got everything all setup. I received tracking info last week and my drawers should be here Wednesday which will be right at 8 weeks as well. I'm going to try the kitty route first since thats what ive been using in my 100ct humidor.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

sum12nv said:


> Thats great to hear you received your drawers and got everything all setup. I received tracking info last week and my drawers should be here Wednesday which will be right at 8 weeks as well. I'm going to try the kitty route first since thats what ive been using in my 100ct humidor.


Seriously, I love this thing! I didn't smoke today, but I did open up the door and stick my head in there to smell the fresh tobacco and cedar! Very hot in the house today, no central air, and its still holding a perfect 65 F/65% top and bottom!

Let us know if your set comes tomorrow, and you should be fine with the KL, lots of success stories on this forum using KL......
View attachment 68408
View attachment 68409


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

It's too damn hot here in the desert of California, and we only have an evaporation cooler that we run in the heat of the day, so I pulled the pin and ordered my NewAir 281E and two shelves and the double false front drawer from Forrest. I'm excited! Pics when it arrives, of course 

Thank you Othello and everyone else for sharing your knowledge and builds!


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Othello said:


> Seriously, I love this thing! I didn't smoke today, but I did open up the door and stick my head in there to smell the fresh tobacco and cedar! Very hot in the house today, no central air, and its still holding a perfect 65 F/65% top and bottom!
> 
> Let us know if your set comes tomorrow, and you should be fine with the KL, lots of success stories on this forum using KL.....


Well I received the drawers and shelves the other day. After putting them in, there is no hint of plastic. Like you say all you smell is the beautiful cedar. I'm seasoning mine at the moment and will add cigars today or tomorrow. You can check out my thread HERE if you want to check out the pics. A post towards the end shows the drawers. I'll update it with some better pics once I get all my cigars in there. -Jason


----------

